# offshore Charter needed in Port A 9/25/2015



## UniFiddy (Jun 6, 2014)

Having a bachelor party in Rockport weekend of 9/25-9/27 of about 10 people. Bringing 1 32' boat that holds 5-6. Looking for another boat to hold the other 5. 
Would like to go offshore on Friday 9/25/2015 out of Port A.

Who do you recommend?


----------



## UniFiddy (Jun 6, 2014)

no recommendations or charters available?


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Try the blue water board, u should get a response there.


----------

